
Children raised in greener areas have higher IQ, study finds - onetimemanytime
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/aug/24/children-raised-greener-areas-higher-iq-study
======
dhosek
There is a well-known correlation between the greenness of an urban (or
suburban) space and income level of the residents.

[https://yaleclimateconnections.org/2020/06/low-income-
neighb...](https://yaleclimateconnections.org/2020/06/low-income-
neighborhoods-often-have-fewer-trees-than-wealthier-counterparts/)

[https://caseytrees.org/2017/11/d-c-s-poorer-neighborhoods-
fe...](https://caseytrees.org/2017/11/d-c-s-poorer-neighborhoods-fewer-trees/)

[https://www.audubon.org/news/in-los-angeles-rich-
neighborhoo...](https://www.audubon.org/news/in-los-angeles-rich-
neighborhoods-enjoy-more-street-trees-and-lot-more-birds)

